

The Forever War in 3D by Ridley Scott  - stupidsignup
http://www.slashfilm.com/ridley-scotts-forever-war-to-be-in-avatar-inspired-3d/

======
iwwr
If this is true, it will be awesome (minus the 3d part).

"The Forever War" is a must-read for any diehard sci-fan. Relativistic space
travel is not approached by many writers due to the inherent limitations
(faster-than-light is a cop-out IMO, most of the time).

